# 90' Marshall 62' Bluesbreaker R/I for $800.00.



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Had some time to kill yesterday afternoon so I walked into the L&M in Brampton, came across a Bluesbreaker combo for $799.99. I asked the chap "what's up with the marshall combo", he advised me they lowered the price that morning from $1399.99. It was a trade-in from July & they need to clear their trade-in stuff before the end of the year. So folks, jump on it or let it go???? BTW I left a $20.00 deposit just in case.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

how does it sound?

if it sounds like its worth $800, i'd say have at 'er - finances willing, of course!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Unless there's something really wrong with it, that's a good price!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*important!!!*

seriously, if you decide not to take it, please let me know, i'm interested.

eugeneconrad at hotmail dot com

It is a good price on a great amp. but it is what it is, right? Depending on what your looking for in an amp. These things need to be turned up loud. Literally, think the Beano album with Clapton. He had the thing dimed, and the engineers hated it.

thanks, i appreciate a heads up.

g.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, just something to keep in mind- the early reissues like that one aren't as deep front to back as the originals and can't be fitted with KT66 tubes as a result- an essential ingredient in the Beano sound. Still, seems like a good price.

gtrguy


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

It sounds great, loud as sin. Mind you it could use a retubing. The only JJ's they had were the 12AX7/ECC83's, & GZ34 but no 5881's or 6L6's. It's getting a pair JJ KT66's, they do have a pair of GT66's, the Mississauga location has a pair of JJ's. We're going see which pair give it a bit more thump. It's slightly brighter/treblely then the Dr.Z Rt.66 but has that great Marshall crunch.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Dude, that is an amazing price! I made a big mistake of trading one away awhile back. Sounded great but.....heavy!


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the larger cab unit. So the KT66's fit, made sure of it.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

is it a 2x12? What does it have loaded? Celestion Vintage 30s?

If everything sounds good, I'd say go for it if you can afford it and if you will have the opportunities to play it turned up.
If the cab and speakers are decent, it's even cheaper than building one yourself.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

gibson335 said:


> It's the larger cab unit. So the KT66's fit, made sure of it.


Ah cool! Nice score!

gtrguy


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the 2X12 model with the 25W Greenbacks.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

gibson335 said:


> It's the 2X12 model with the 25W Greenbacks.


It sounds like a pretty great deal that you won't find often on an amp like that. If you can put it to use, then it seems hard to go wrong.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

She's home, this thing weighs a ton. The JJ's barley fit so ended up ordering a pair of (Genalex) gold lion KT66's. I'm so impressed with Gold Lions that I ordered a pair for my Dr.Z Route 66. I'll post some pic's once I get her cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I have pretty much the same amp purchased cheap at the same LnM!. With Greenbacks and kt66 too. Great amp. Here's what I've learned. 

1) Great sounding amp but the plate voltage is 50v too low for the authentic JTM45 tone. I am thinking on getting a marstran with the proper secondary voltage. This is the only way I have found to get the searing clean and dirty (but not too dirty) early Marshall tone.

2) Unless you are going to use alnicos, the greenbacks (or scumbacks) are a fantastic speaker for this amp. G12h30 are good but not great. Tone Tubby alnico's are what I have in there now. Inefficient, crunchy with lots of compression.

3) The Chino KT66 are great tubes. On a BBRI running about 405 volts on the plates you can bias them REAL HOT. Say <45ma per tube. Shwing!

4) This is a prime candidate for a point to point board. The pcb in the stock amp is difficult to mod (but not impossible).

5) I hate the trem, and thus, disconnected it.

6) I got an aby as the darn thing works great as a two channel amp. I like to put different effects in the branches of the Y. A little reverb on the clean channel a little boost and some echo on the channel I use for leads.

7) Get some wheels for the Motha. 

Cheers
Larry


----------

